

Beware, Tech Abandoners. People Without Facebook Accounts Are 'Suspicious.' - martinp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/06/beware-tech-abandoners-people-without-facebook-accounts-are-suspicious

======
Zenst
I think people who think people who don't have facebook accounts are
suspicious are idiots, no suspecion about it.

What next - men who wear pink shirts deemed suspecious as well, seriously does
highlight how silly this whole argument about having a facebook account is.

